# Can You ID This Baby?



## Chris S

OK. Got a phone call this afternoon. "Hey. I'm at IKEA. They have aquatic plants here. I have never seen this kind before".
It was my brother thinking of me at the store.
I told him, "Get me one!" 
He said "OK!"
So, here is what i got and I have not seen thsi type before either and can't find any info on the net about IKEA selling aquatic plants.
I wonder if you guys could tell me what it is and what are it's requirements for care.? 


















They had another type that he described to me on the phone and i think it was Ludwigia repens from the sounds of it.


----------



## ianiwane

That plant is a non-aquatic, its mondo grass.


----------



## Chris S

Well if it is mondo grass ,then emersed is what it is going to get.


----------



## Salt

AFAIK, "Vatten Rall" is Swedish for "Water Rail" which refers to a type of bird, not a plant.


----------



## Chris S

I think that name Vattenrall is the name of the supplier or grower.
Do you think it is mondo grass also Salt?
What is "AFAIK"?
edit : "As Far As I know"
never mind


----------



## Salt

Yeah, I would guess some kind of _ophiopogon_ (mondo grass).

I understand in some cases it can grow underwater quite well. It's been argued "eventually it will die" but I've heard of people with tanks well over a year old and it still grows fine.


----------



## Chris S

I put it in an emersed setup for now. If it can handle it, I guess I will know very soon. It looks like it has been actually grown emersed anyway to me from looking at it. There are about 5 plants actually in that pot. I will leave them together for a while to observe them i think. Thanx for your replies fellas.

Chris


----------

